# Syriana



## TimCat (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone else seen it yet?  Thoughts?  I felt it was pretty accurate to what is really going on in the world, especially involving the US's in Middle Eastern business interests.  As much as the US says that it wants a United and Democratic Middle East, it's a lie.  It is in the US's best interests to have a unorganized Middle East to keep them under their heel.  If a strong figure or government that wasn't under the control of the White House were to rise up, and establish a real economic presence in the Middle East, they would be selling to China or Russia, which would only fuel their economies while smothering our own due to excessive fuel cost hikes.  Anyways, over all a good movie, not alot of action, more of a "thinkers" movie, so I am not sure alot of Americans will enjoy or even understand this video.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 15, 2005)

TimCat said:
			
		

> so I am not sure alot of Americans will enjoy or even understand this video.



With the types of generalizations you make, I doubt you were able to understand the movie.

Anyway I saw it and it was fairly entertaining.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 15, 2005)

TimCat said:
			
		

> I felt it was pretty accurate to what is really going on in the world, especially involving the US's in Middle Eastern business interests.  As much as the US says that it wants a United and Democratic Middle East, it's a lie.  It is in the US's best interests to have a unorganized Middle East to keep them under their heel.  If a strong figure or government that wasn't under the control of the White House were to rise up, and establish a real economic presence in the Middle East, they would be selling to China or Russia, which would only fuel their economies while smothering our own due to excessive fuel cost hikes.  Anyways, over all a good movie, not alot of action, more of a "thinkers" movie, so I am not sure alot of Americans will enjoy or even understand this video.


Wait... if it was a "thinkers" movie, how the hell did you understand a word of it?
*reads the previous paragraph*
Oh.  You didn't.

You _do_ realize that we import more than 50% of our oil from Canada, and under 10% total from the Middle Eastern nations currently in turmoil, right? (Saudi Arabia is stable)


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 15, 2005)

Shouldn't this be in the Konoha Theater section?

I haven't seen it, but i will soon will


----------



## TimCat (Dec 16, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Wait... if it was a "thinkers" movie, how the hell did you understand a word of it?
> *reads the previous paragraph*
> Oh.  You didn't.
> 
> You _do_ realize that we import more than 50% of our oil from Canada, and under 10% total from the Middle Eastern nations currently in turmoil, right? (Saudi Arabia is stable)



You obviously missed the point of the movie.  It wasnt about where our oil comes from now.  Its about where our oil will come from tomorrow.  Canada or not, the only remaining "major" oil reserves left in the world are in the Middle East.  The US has to control them, even if only slightly, to keep China and Russia from getting it themselves.  If China or Russia were able to get ahold of these resources, the Chinese economy, and then the Russian economy, would boom and catch up or even surpass our own.  THAT was the point of the movie.  Do you guys even know why the movie is called Syriana?


----------



## kapsi (Dec 16, 2005)

whfdsfdgsergv


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 16, 2005)

TimCat said:
			
		

> You obviously missed the point of the movie.  It wasnt about where our oil comes from now.  Its about where our oil will come from tomorrow.  Canada or not, the only remaining "major" oil reserves left in the world are in the Middle East.  The US has to control them, even if only slightly, to keep China and Russia from getting it themselves.  If China or Russia were able to get ahold of these resources, the Chinese economy, and then the Russian economy, would boom and catch up or even surpass our own.  THAT was the point of the movie.  Do you guys even know why the movie is called Syriana?


Proof, friend?  Prove to me that the Canadian reserves are running out.
Better yet, prove we don't have billions of barrels of oil sitting under the tundra of Alaska.

It's not that I missed the point, friend... it's that the point is WRONG.


----------



## gabha (Dec 16, 2005)

So why is it called Syriana?


----------



## Silverdragon (Dec 16, 2005)

Seems like an intresting movie to me....I may check it out...


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 16, 2005)

I say the US is an evil empire. But not for the oil thing. The US has had and has many dirty dealings.


----------



## martryn (Dec 16, 2005)

Sure, the US is like any other nation in its dealings, and all major nations have some pretty dirty, under the table, dealings, but our reasons for being in the Middle East has very little to do with oil.  Have you seen the places where the US has decided to send troops?  Were there massive oil reserves in Korea, Vietnam, Bosnia, or Afganistan? 

Not only do I not want to see this movie, I want to take the Michael Moore wannabe director/writer and beat some sense into his ultra-leftwing liberal ass.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 17, 2005)

This small debate makes me want to see it.


----------



## Meijin (Dec 17, 2005)

George Clooney looks damn sexy in this.


----------



## Razgriez (Dec 17, 2005)

Anyone that chooses option 1 are horribly misinformed and your being lied to.

Those that choose option 2 are idealistic freaks who are also horribly misinformed or very ignorant.

For those that wondered I picked the last option. We didnt go in there for the oil nor are we benefitting from getting oil from there either. How do I know this? Well the oil reserve is going down and the prices at the pump are rather expensive.


----------



## TimCat (Dec 19, 2005)

gabha said:
			
		

> So why is it called Syriana?



First person to figure it out wins a cookie and a glass of rep.


----------



## TimCat (Dec 19, 2005)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> I say the US is an evil empire. But not for the oil thing. The US has had and has many dirty dealings.



Aye, to many dirty dealings, all of which to keep itself as top dog.  US reminds me of Emperor Palpatine, they will stop at nothing to maintain their power.  Would make for a good spoof film lol


----------



## TimCat (Dec 19, 2005)

martryn said:
			
		

> Sure, the US is like any other nation in its dealings, and all major nations have some pretty dirty, under the table, dealings, but our reasons for being in the Middle East has very little to do with oil.  Have you seen the places where the US has decided to send troops?  Were there massive oil reserves in Korea, Vietnam, Bosnia, or Afganistan?
> 
> Not only do I not want to see this movie, I want to take the Michael Moore wannabe director/writer and beat some sense into his ultra-leftwing liberal ass.



Korea = no, but they would have became allies of Russia strengthening their position against the US

Vietnam = see above

Bosnia = yes, they have oil and are very close to countries with massive oil reserves untapped

Afghanistan = see above

Have I seen them? Yes, except for Korea and Vietnam.


----------



## TimCat (Dec 19, 2005)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Anyone that chooses option 1 are horribly misinformed and your being lied to.
> 
> Those that choose option 2 are idealistic freaks who are also horribly misinformed or very ignorant.
> 
> For those that wondered I picked the last option. We didnt go in there for the oil nor are we benefitting from getting oil from there either. How do I know this? Well the oil reserve is going down and the prices at the pump are rather expensive.



And yet all major US oil companies post record profits lol.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Dec 19, 2005)

TimCat said:
			
		

> And yet all major US oil companies post record profits lol.


Maybe because of *SHOCK* higher prices?


----------



## Zhongda (Dec 19, 2005)

> You _do_ realize that we import more than 50% of our oil from Canada, and under 10% total from the Middle Eastern nations currently in turmoil, right? (Saudi Arabia is stable)


KSA is less 'democratic' than both Kuwait and the UAE.. 
i don't know what part of ksa you'r reffering to as stable.. if you mean the government, it's an Autocracy.
All the middle eastern countries may claim to be democtratic, but they are definatley not!


----------



## Aman (Dec 19, 2005)

TimCat said:
			
		

> First person to figure it out wins a cookie and a glass of rep.


There was a people called that in Armania (sp? don't know it in english ).


----------



## TimCat (Dec 19, 2005)

Vash said:
			
		

> Maybe because of *SHOCK* higher prices?



LOL.  Damn high schoolers.  Higher prices due to what?  Supply and demand?  Nope.  Manufacturing costs?  Nope.  Transportation?  Nope.  Try monopolization price hikes.


----------



## TimCat (Dec 19, 2005)

aman_melles said:
			
		

> There was a people called that in Armania (sp? don't know it in english ).



Nope, keep trying!


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Dec 19, 2005)

The American government is evil for doing what's in it's best interest just like any other nation, we get it. Enough already...


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2005)

I saw it, and liked it.

A powerful movie, but you must be patient.

8/10


----------



## gabha (Dec 31, 2005)

So is nobody going to answer the question of why it's called Syriana?


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jan 3, 2006)

TimCat said:
			
		

> You obviously missed the point of the movie.  It wasnt about where our oil comes from now.  Its about where our oil will come from tomorrow.  Canada or not, the only remaining "major" oil reserves left in the world are in the Middle East.  The US has to control them, even if only slightly, to keep China and Russia from getting it themselves.  If China or Russia were able to get ahold of these resources, the Chinese economy, and then the Russian economy, would boom and catch up or even surpass our own.  THAT was the point of the movie.  Do you guys even know why the movie is called Syriana?


 


Wow I think you need a recap of events. Russia is the second largest oil exporter in the world. 



So please enlighten me how the U.S is robbing the Russian economy in this respect?


As for oil reserves, Canada which happens to not be a middle eastern country-- has the second largest oil reserve in the world.  How does the middle east have the _only remaining "major" oil reserves left in the world_?


----------



## Freija (Jan 5, 2006)

gabha said:
			
		

> So is nobody going to answer the question of why it's called Syriana?


dunno, im also trying to figure out why the "na" at the end, it makes no sense


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 16, 2006)

I really liked this movie.

It really portrait the both side of terrorism and what people and goverment are willing to do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2006)

Im surprised how many people have seen this movie.

I am glad I saw it in theaters.


----------

